# Arnold Schwarzenegger Says His ?Terminator? Might Be Back



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Schwarzenegger says his `Terminator’ might be back SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) ??? Arnold Schwarzenegger might be back as the Terminator after all, despite his day job as California governor. Schwarzenegger confirmed in a Webcast interview that his image might appear in next month’s “Terminator: Salvation,” the fourth movie in the franchise about a showdown between humanity [...]

*Read More...*


----------

